# Somewhat abandoned pigeon, in coop alone...



## FallenAnjel (May 18, 2010)

I posted here last May about my Landlord's pigeons, so feel free to read for a little background info.

My LL's left for Florida on Saturday 1-8. I noticed the birds were gone on Thursday or Friday. I did see one on the roof one of those days, but then I didn't see it, so I thought he caught it and did whatever he did w/ the other ones. He told me during the year he was thinking of getting rid of them because he didn't have the time to race them like he used to.

During the week I thought I saw a pigeon in the coop. He's got duct tape holding up some patches of cardboard on the side, and I thought that was what I saw. Then my son said HE saw a pigeon in there yesterday. We tried to look in and didn't see anything. I thought maybe it was the duct tape flapping around, he kept insisting no. I really should believe my son more often, because this morning, sure enough, I SAW THE PIGEON! 

The LL said he had a sick pigeon. It had some kind of white stuff on his feet and couldn't fly. He was going to keep it in the garage (I'm speculating, but until it died probably because he's too friggin cheap to pay to put it to sleep). He said it would get the other birds sick too. (Not denying that). I went out to the coop and went inside. I'd never been in there, but needed to see if the bird had food and water. 

Well HOLY CRAP !!! AND CRAP IS RIGHT! That coop hasn't been cleaned in YEEEEEEEEEEARS !!! It's 6-8" deep in some places !!!!! Aren't cooops supposed to be kept clean like a regular bird cage?? There's enough feathers to make headdresses for an entire Indian Tribe !  I'm LIVID !!!! (again! LOL). The bird was NOT the sick one, I'm assuming it's just one that flew off when he collected the other birds and eventually came back. But 1-how did it get back inside and 2-WTH ! LOL.

So, it's 30 degrees here and needless to say, it's water is frozen. It has food, but it was REALLY dirty, so I dumped some fresh on top of the dirty. I saw the bird eating snow, so I'm assuming it needs fresh water which I will provide after this post. 

The birds have never had heat, and I don't know about heat, I have to read more about them. I was thinking of just giving it away, but since it's banded I may not be able to. I read about banding and if banding w/ an association costs anything, I HIGHLY DOUBT he paid for that. He's too cheap, so it may just be his own band he put on. I can't get close enough to it read it. It freaked out when I got within 10 feet of it. (scared, I assume) 

So, what to do? If the bird doesn't need heat, (the were out all last winter too, as the LL's didn't go to Florida last winter), then I'll just keep it fed and watered while they're gone. 

There is a little hole in the chicken wire on the side of the coop, I could make that bigger and the bird would be able to fly about and I know it'd come back. the LL would think the squirrels made the hole bigger, so I'm not worried about that. 

Any (more) advice would be great, everyone's been so helpful so far! 

ps--I'm still looking for a place to move to, this guy is a real winner, aka "wiener" LOL. The place is nice and decent, but his attitude SUX and he hates women and is condescending and I'm sick of him knocking on my door at 8 am the day the rent is due and not saying a damn thing except rubbing his fingers at me for the sign for money !!!!  Talk about an attitude!


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

If the owner isn't caring for the pigeon and obviously he's not! I would find the pij a new home. This person shouldn't have an animal. 

If you can sneak the pijjie out so you won't get any greif since you have to live there.

Yes lofts need regular cleaning, pigeons like all animals need fresh food & water. Next time dump the old, dirty food in a bag & throw it away, & put fresh food in the dish.


----------



## FallenAnjel (May 18, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply! I just went back out and gave it fresh water, it went right to it. (after I moved out of the way of course. 

I agree , this guy doesn't deserve to have birds. For someone who says he's been racing pigeons his whole life, he certainly doesn't show it. 

I got some pics of the bird up close and got pics of the band too. There's no doubt the bird will come back if I let it out, and maybe in the next couple weeks I can get close enough to it to get the band off so I can find someone who will take it. I don't want the band to be identifying the LL and then him being notified that I gave away the bird. 

I forgot I can only have 4 images in a post, so here's a link to pics of the bird, the coop and the the band. I also got a pic of it's food, is this ok for it to eat? I think I need to make the water container more shallow tho, it's kind of high, isn't it? I used the milk container so I could carry it out easy. It's not freezing cold water, I used in between tepid and cold. 

http://img210.imageshack.us/g/pict0018c.jpg/


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Yes the water container needs to be cut down some, but make sure you keep the sides at least 3 ins. high pigeons need at least 2" to drink. They suck up water, not like a chicken who takes some in its beak & tips its head back to drink it.

The food is great! 

The loft is disgusting!!!! No animal should have to live in such filth!

What state are you located in? Maybe we could find someone who could give this pij a home without taking the band off.


----------



## FallenAnjel (May 18, 2010)

I live in Suffolk County, on Long Island, New York. I agree about the filth. I was thinking of cleaning out a couple cubbies (with masks on so I don't get any bacterial/viral infections.. I do watch House MD, lol), and placing fresh hay or something in there for the bird. There were even had BABIES in there during the spring, summer! I'm surprised they didn't die. I did see some hay remnants in there, so he had some in there at one time.. 

I will find another container for the water. Thanks.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It's dreadful and unfortunate, but many people see no problem with keeping a loft in that condition.
Poor bird must wonder where the rest of the flock went.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

Racers _can be_ somewhat fixed in their ways about cleaning lofts. The idea is that the birds will get stronger immune systems by not living in the cleanest of conditions. Most folks in this category will clean once or twice a year. That loft looks like it was cleans a few months back. 

Personally I like the loft cleaner. The frustrating part for me is that many of the "not clean" lofts produce the best racing birds. Makes it hard to argue with folks if they are winning.


----------



## FallenAnjel (May 18, 2010)

Well, I've been here a year and never remember seeing him or knowing of him cleaning it. There is hardened waste that is 6-8" thick in the cubbies. That's certainly not months. The crud in the corner on the floor is almost a foot thick. There's cobwebs all over the rafters. You can't even see out the windows it's so dirty. I took a blanket out there tonight and put it in one of the lesser filled cubbies, but the bird was sitting on top, so I don't know if it'll go in it or not. I've been in there 3 or 4 times already today, so maybe the bird will get used to me. It knew when I brought it water, it was watching me intently. I moved my fingers in the water so it knew and w/in a minute or so it went to it. I changed the water again around 6pm because it got really cold, but hadn't froze yet. We're due for a storm tonight for 8-15"+ of snow, but I need to change the water in the morning, because it's gonna keep freezing. There's electric in there, I wish I could use something to keep the water above freezing, but I don't dare do that, as who knows what would happen w/ all the, for lack of a better word, crap, in there, LOL. 

Is there any other way I can keep the water from freezing aside from changing it every 6-8 hrs?



Charis said:


> Poor bird must wonder where the rest of the flock went.


I thought of that too.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

I wonder if this is actually a situation where a Humane Society or SPCA could get involved...although personally, I am all for the thought ow whisking him/her away to a better place. I would also have zero qualms about doing that.....

Jaysen, that's interesting info and it's clear which side of the issue you are on, so thanks for that.

But just because birds are winning is certainly no argument for keeping unsafe conditions...so I can't agree that it's hard to argue against that. Makes me sick to think that folks actually do this on purpose then try to rationalize their own pathetic lack of care as a 'method'. Besides the main thing of being cruel and hurtful to the Pigeons, it also gives racing folks a really, really bad name and reputation....


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

Jaye,

Not arguing with you. Just providing the other side. 

That said, every "don't clean it" guy I know does clean at least twice a year and take better care of there birds than some of my neighbors take care of their kids. The thought is that "in the wild" pigeons chose to congregate in ares that concentrate waste. By not cleaning you create a more "natural" environment and hence a more natural immune system. 

At least that was the argument made to me with some published material to back it up. 

I am with you guys on this particular loft though. He did abandon the bird which makes it "abandoned property" in NYS. Just be careful of running foul of the law.


----------



## FallenAnjel (May 18, 2010)

Thanks Jaysen and Jaye. I totally understand your point of view Jaysen. Some people just rationalize things differently than others. I don't think this guy thinks this way. He's the type if he's bigger, then he's better. He may very well not be, but that's what he projects outward. I feel he thinks ,"Oh, they're JUST birds". He even had the balls to mock me once because i was putting ant traps down and spraying bug spray for the GAZILLION spiders I get in here because i'm such an "animal lover" why am I killing them? I should have said,"Cuz I wanna be just like you when I grow up!". :-D

Jaye. I also thought of that today. I have to tread lightly unless i want to make the next 6 months to a year a living heck. (he also thinks "My house, my rules, so no doubt he'd try to illegally evict me, of which I know better). 

If I can find someone to take the bird, i just hope they don't know the LL, lol.


----------



## Little_E (Jan 12, 2011)

I definitely suggest "liberating" the bird. It is great what you are doing already, but he deserves better. Plus, who knows if or when the crazy man who lives there discovers him and what on earth he would do. Is it possible for you to keep him where you live? What state do you live in Fallen?


----------



## Little_E (Jan 12, 2011)

Nevermind, I see you live in NY. I'm all the way on the west coast. I wish I could help. Just keep trying to find him a home but really try to go get him in the mean time. I personally have 2 pigeons that I have "liberated" and I took them to the vet to have their leg bands removed and just told them that I had just adopted them and didn't feel it necessary for them to have the bands. If you take them to the vet and come up with a story and play it off good, nobody is going to question you.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Thank you Fallenanjel for caring for this bird.
He is abandoned. Best thing for him is to find him another home.
If I was closer, I would take him.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I'd say: be careful. Legally, I'd suggest, removing this bird and finding it a good home, particularly if the band is cut off, would be classed as stealing.

On the other hand, when a bird is left on its own in freezing temperatures, without adequate provision for fresh food and water, in a coop which predators such as rats could get into (from what's said about the poorly covered hole), then removing it from the situation, even temporarily, I'd view as an act of compassion and concern for its welfare.

Wondering how he got rid of his other birds. If they were just set free, I'd expect most to be hanging out close by, otherwise they must have gone to another fancier or been 'otherwise disposed of' 

Any idea how long the LL is likely to be away?


----------



## FallenAnjel (May 18, 2010)

Well, the bird belongs to my Landlord. I rent an apt. in his house. I have a small apt and there's no way I can keep it inside w/o it making a mess everywhere. He had about 20-30 birds in the coop last week. He's had them for years and years.. He once told me some of them are $500 birds. He told me another time that he was thinking of getting rid of them because he just doesn't have the time to work them them anymore like he used to. (He's about 65 or so and just retired from a NYS Carpenter's Union. They go to Florida ONLY for the winter, and only for about 3 months. They just left on January 8th and will be back March-April. Mrs. LL told me he'd be back in February to get his Harley and drive it down to Florida. So, either I get rid of the bird before then, or maybe he will do with it what he did with the other birds. 

I'm worried that I end up giving the bird to someone who knows him, then what? 
My SIL may have a bird cage but they had a parakeet, so it's not a huge cage. 2-1/2 ft high X2X2 And now there's 15" of snow on the ground, so I"m not getting the cage anytime soon. I also need to get to the coop and give the bird fresh water, I'm sure it's frozen by now.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

can you get the phone # to the so called owner and ask if you can save the birds life.. it will surely die in there without regular food and water.. I think you would feel worse if the bird dies this horrible death than any trouble of giving it a good home..


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

I would contact the landlord and let him know the situation. Tell him you would like to try to capture it and already have another person lined up that can give it a good home. It sounds like he no longer wants to keep the pigeons and sold or got rid of the rest of them(certainly he wouldn't keep just one). He will probably give you the green light. It woudn't be worth his time to come back from Florida for one bird, and the bird would be dead by the time he got back if nobody cared for it. 
He will probably give you the green light to rehome it. That way you can both hehome it and not feel guilty about doing something behind this man's back. Somebody here on this forumcan probably give it a good home, with other pigeons. If he says no (unlikely), you could always rehome it anyway, or call the SPCA anonmously.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I agree with what Woodnative said. Go the honest route. Since your landlord sold or gave away the rest of his pigeons I seriously doubt he'll mind if you give this one away. It probably escaped from whoever he sold it to and came back to its home loft--that's what homers do. Your landlord may even tell you who has the rest of the flock and you can give this pigeon to that person.


----------



## FallenAnjel (May 18, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHA, GIVE something away ??? OH HELLLL NO!!! He would NEVER do that !!! He is so friggin cheap it isn't funny. He wouldn't give a PENCIL away unless he got something back for it! I was helping his wife w/ her new laptop last week , he was sleeping on the couch. (He knows NOTHING about computers, he thought that if I didn't help his wife set up her laptop, she wouldn't be able to pay the bills in Florida, because the bills are from NY). Anyway, I swear to the Almighty One above that as soon as a NUMBER came out of my mouth, he chimed in and said, "What do you have to buy now?" I KID YOU NOT ! 

If I GAVE this bird away, he'd prob. sue me for the money (and I'm sure he could). 

Spirit Wings and Woodnative: It does have food and water. I change the water as often as possible because it's 30* here. (we just had 15" of snow today). 

So I don't have to deal w/ the ramifications of giving it away, I will call them in the morning and tell them. I can just imagine what he will say. I will make sure to post back here to let you all know.  THIS ought to be interesting! LOL..........


----------



## Little_E (Jan 12, 2011)

I doubt he even knows the bird is there, and chances are very slim that he would find out who you gave the bird to. Either way, if you don't take action, the bird will die. It's up to you. You already said he doesn't properly care for the birds, so therefore he should not have them. I say you call him, tell him the situation, ask him what he would like you to do. If he's not going to do anything about it, tell him that you fear for the bird's life and then do what's best for the bird. After that, if he tried to sue you, you could tell them that you were concerned for the welfare of the animal and the owner was notified and was doing nothing. Just do your part in notifying him and go from there. Tell him you are VERY worried about the bird.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I have read some of your posts and you are making your landlord looks bad! It seems that you have a beef with him.

First, with respect to the loft, some people practice what you see. They don't clean the loft for a year or so. Or maybe twice a year. The reason is that somehow birds kept like seemed to develop better immunity. That is proven research fact. I wish I can find you the real research paper where they studied these things. In that paper they noticed that people that clean their loft too much ended up with birds that are sicker and requires more medical treatment.

Second, you don't know the full story about those birds. If he gave/sold those birds away, some of them may have come back. You are prematurely concluding stuff. Perhaps you should ask your landlord the full story instead of speculating and making accusations of your landlord.

Third, it is ok for a fancier to take a vacation and leave the birds behind (as long as the birds have food and water, of course.)

I only hear one side of this story and I hope that your landlord will respond to your posts.


----------



## Little_E (Jan 12, 2011)

RodSD said:


> I have read some of your posts and you are making your landlord looks bad! It seems that you have a beef with him.
> 
> First, with respect to the loft, some people practice what you see. They don't clean the loft for a year or so. Or maybe twice a year. The reason is that somehow birds kept like seemed to develop better immunity. That is proven research fact. I wish I can find you the real research paper where they studied these things. In that paper they noticed that people that clean their loft too much ended up with birds that are sicker and requires more medical treatment.
> *Well I think I better start crapping all over my house to build up my own immunities. I really doubt the birds think that way, only we do. It's filthy and I'm sure they would prefer not to be walking about and sleeping in their own feces.
> ...


*What more do you need to hear? The important thing here is this animal's safety and if it were not for her, he would surely be dead. Something needs to be done immediately.*


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I would agree that the birds need food and water. I hope I didn't imply that!

With respect to crapping all over your house, I would not recommend it so. But too much cleanliness is also bad.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

it is not in her apartment.. it is in it a loft.. alone.. must of flew back home from someone who bought it.. wonder how it is doing?..


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Well....you know your landlord and I don't. But I'm sure this pigeon _did_ get loose from whoever he sold it to and came back. Is he really so awful that he would object to you returning the bird to whoever he sold it to rather than allowing it to starve? Of course you can always give the bird to someone else and hope he doesn't find out. He probably won't, but since he's your landlord I should think you would want to keep the peace with him. Having said that, the bird's welfare is the most important thing. Do what you must.


----------



## FallenAnjel (May 18, 2010)

Well, guess what? I called the LL today, but I made sure to call the Mrs instead, because I knew it would be a better convo.  Me and the Mrs get along well. We could be really good friends. 

Anywho..... so I told her about the bird, and she said he gave the birds to a place in Lindenhurst (LI, NY) and they were auctioned off. She said that the food wont' last that long so I should open the window/gate and let it out and it'll find it's own food. There's 15"-20" of snow on the ground! don't think that's happening anytime soon!

So, I posted on Facebook if anyone knows someone or wants to take it, I do know a guy so I'll call him first, if not, I'll search a little more. 

If anyone knows of anyone on Long Island, please let me know. You can IM me at xfallenxxanjelx on AIM or email me at [email protected], or just reply here. 

In the mean time, should I open the hatch and let the bird be able to go in and out or should I just keep it inside? It's soooooooooo cold out now, but I would think it would be ok, since it's a bird. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## FallenAnjel (May 18, 2010)

Birdmom4ever said:


> Well....you know your landlord and I don't. But I'm sure this pigeon _did_ get loose from whoever he sold it to and came back. Is he really so awful that he would object to you returning the bird to whoever he sold it to rather than allowing it to starve? Of course you can always give the bird to someone else and hope he doesn't find out. He probably won't, but since he's your landlord I should think you would want to keep the peace with him. Having said that, the bird's welfare is the most important thing. Do what you must.


Hi Cathy. I first saw the bird on Thursday during the day. I don't know exactly when he got rid of the birds. So, either one got away when he was going to bring them to where he took them, or it flew back, but I don't think he got rid of them that early. the LL's wife told me he brought them to Lindenhurst, which is about 40-45 miles from where I live. Is that too far for a bird to fly? And how long would it take a bird to fly that far? I don't know how it got back in the coop, but there are parts of the chicken wire that is open, so maybe it got back in that way? (so why doesn't it go out? of course, maybe it does and I just don't see that it does)

I called them tonight, and my response is in my post above.


----------



## FallenAnjel (May 18, 2010)

Oh!! and guess what????????? The Mrs told me HE'S GOING TO GET ****MORE***** BIRDS IN THE SPRING !!!!!!!! WHATTTTTT????? WTH !!!!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Can't let them out and free range. They will be sitting targets for predators. Distance like 40-45 miles is nothing to real homers. That would be like just a tossing distance. If pigeons can fly 40 miles/hour, then that distance is just a mere hour. Pigeons can fly 8+ hours on the wings!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

FallenAnjel said:


> Oh!! and guess what????????? The Mrs told me HE'S GOING TO GET ****MORE***** BIRDS IN THE SPRING !!!!!!!! WHATTTTTT????? WTH !!!!


It seems to me that you are not very knowledgeable with pigeons (hobby/sport). Some people just like to start new with different family/strain after selling/giving/donating their old birds. Basically if they are not satisfied with what they have, they want to start new.

I got this feeling that you don't like your landlord and you assume that he doesn't deserves to have pigeons as a hobby/sport.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

RodSD said:


> It seems to me that you are not very knowledgeable with pigeons (hobby/sport). Some people just like to start new with different family/strain after selling/giving/donating their old birds. Basically if they are not satisfied with what they have, they want to start new.
> 
> I got this feeling that you don't like your landlord and you assume that he doesn't deserves to have pigeons as a hobby/sport.


With all due respect, I can see Fallenanjel's point.
That's what bothers me about *SOME* racing people. Their birds are just a disposable commodity 
But everybody thinks differently. And that's how alot of us 'fanciers' get our birds. I'm of the belief that if you acquire an animal or bird, it is a life long responsibility. You don't just 'get rid of it'. Just MY opinion.
And I think its commendable that she is trying to help this poor bird.....whether she likes the LL or not doesn't matter....she's still trying


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I don't think this is the thread to debate this.. the bird needs a home.. that is all that should be important here.. IMO.. don't want to see another locked thread for no good reason.. now back to the subject at hand... this poor bird! .. keep us updated and if need be you can start a thread in the adoption section where more members will see it.. and hope we can help!


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> I don't think this is the thread to debate this.. the bird needs a home.. that is all that should be imortant here.. IMO.. don't want to see another locked thread for no good reason.. now back to the subject at hand... this poor bird! .. keep us updated and if need be you can start a thread in the adoption section where more members will see it.. and hope we can help!



I agree Spirit Wings, lets get the stutation solved concerning the pigeon. WE can already see that the owner doesn't clean the loft.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

To answer your question, though. The cold will not bother it so much, but it is unlikely for the bird to be able to find food sufficient on its own....at least not enough to keep it healthy. 
A homing pigeon could easily fly hom from the distance you mentioned if it got away. Also, most lofts are set up to let a bird "trap" (come back in), but not get out again. His loft may have that arrangemetn (or it could have gotten in from a hole in the wire, like you said). 
Good for you for calling the LL (or at least his wife), good for you for caring for this bird, and good for you for finding this forum to find out what is best. 
BTW, be very careful when you rehome the bird (or any animal), as there will be people that want it for bad reason. Check the person out thoroughly.


----------



## FallenAnjel (May 18, 2010)

Thanks Woodnative! 

I do have another question tho, is there ANYWAY to keep the water from freezing ?? (besides electric). I've read up on de-icers and heaters. I don't like the idea of something electric, but it may be my only option. I found a few on Ebay, and I'll check the pet store tomorrow night. Prob. is, I don't have $30-$40 to spend on one right now. 

It's going to be 10-15 degrees tonight. It's 27 now. 

I just talked to Mrs. LL today and she asked me to send pics of the bird. I'll update when I find out what the LL says.


----------



## FallenAnjel (May 18, 2010)

RodSD said:


> It seems to me that you are not very knowledgeable with pigeons (hobby/sport). Some people just like to start new with different family/strain after selling/giving/donating their old birds. Basically if they are not satisfied with what they have, they want to start new.
> 
> I got this feeling that you don't like your landlord and you assume that he doesn't deserves to have pigeons as a hobby/sport.


Hi RodSD. First let me say, that I'm not arguing, because I don't want to get the thread locked like the OP said. I just want to explain myself a little better.

You are correct in saying I am not very knowledgeable about pigeons. That's why I came here. (First hit on Google, lol) I have learned more about pigeons in the last week then I've learned in my whole 40 years. 

As for not liking my LL, I'm a firm believer in "Do unto others". I treat people how I would like to be treated. If you're an ass, I'm gonna be kissing it just to be nice to you to make you look like a bigger ass. Yes, there is a method to my madness! That said, I think I am pretty good at "reading" people and within just a few sentences can figure out what type of person someone is. I figured out what kind of person my LL was just before I moved in to give them the security deposit. I asked if I could hook up a router to their internet so I get get wifi because I was starting school online and needed internet. What does he do? Scoffs and turns around to walk away and starts saying, "Oh well, now you want something for nothing". Right then and there I knew what kind of person I was dealing with. (You and I know it doesn't cost anything to split the internet, but I even offered to split the bill w/ them, but the Mrs. said don't worry about it). I could give you many more examples, but I hope you get my point now.

Yet, I still am nice as pie to him and he still treats me like a lower class. I think he has a problem with women, (I'm not a "girly girl" have worked in retail hardware for 20 years) and I think I may even intimidate him. But like the OP said, this isn't about how I feel about HIM, it's how I feel about the bird. The bird doesn't have a choice. 

So, I hope now you understand my point of view a little better. Thank you.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

FallenAnjel said:


> Thanks Woodnative!
> 
> I do have another question tho, is there ANYWAY to keep the water from freezing ?? (besides electric). I've read up on de-icers and heaters. I don't like the idea of something electric, but it may be my only option. I found a few on Ebay, and I'll check the pet store tomorrow night. Prob. is, I don't have $30-$40 to spend on one right now.
> 
> ...


I use a small personal heater inside my coop to take the bite out of the cold and keep the water from freezing. But then too, I have plexiglass on tracks and plastic sheets on some of it, so that may not be an option for you.10-15 degress will freeze the water, so short of going out there every few hours to put warm water in the water container, you may have to just do that. I would not worry about it freezing at night though since they are inactive at night.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They sell water dishes for dogs that keep the water from freezing, but it is plugged into the electric. There really is no other way to keep it from freezing, other than using electric. You can change it morning and afternoon, and at least he would have water for a good part of the time.


----------



## FallenAnjel (May 18, 2010)

The heated water dish is an excellent idea! I didn't know they existed and it's more my price range right now. (12 more day until tax refund!  )

My main concern is having a problem because the shed is so filthy. The outlet is about 12 feet from where the dish will be. I'll have to use an extension cord. I'll hang the cord on the wall tho, I won't run it on the floor. Hmmm, will the bird peck at it? I'll try to conceal it somehow. 

Mind you, I'm not this nervous about electric, but it's not my house and the shed is disgusting, anything can be a fire hazard.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

FallenAnjel said:


> The heated water dish is an excellent idea! I didn't know they existed and it's more my price range right now. (12 more day until tax refund!  )
> 
> My main concern is having a problem because the shed is so filthy. The outlet is about 12 feet from where the dish will be. I'll have to use an extension cord. I'll hang the cord on the wall tho, I won't run it on the floor. Hmmm, will the bird peck at it? I'll try to conceal it somehow.
> 
> Mind you, I'm not this nervous about electric, but it's not my house and the shed is disgusting, anything can be a fire hazard.


I got one of those heated water dishes for my goats. It holds 1 gallon and was $29.00. It has an 8 ft cord covered with a metal coil to protect it from being chewed. My goats only have a large dog house right now, so the water dish sits outside in the weather. There very safe.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Doesn't matter if he pecks at it, as it does have a metal coil around the cord. Is there a reason why it can't go closer to the plug?


----------

